# My Azureus has something on his Eye



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

I went to feed my Azureus this morning and I noticed that my male has something on his eye. It looks like a sore that is white, and it sits on top of his eye (on the blue section, not actually in his eye). I consulted Corey (KeroKero) about this and she thinks that it is something along the lines of Nose rub, just on his eye. I wanted some other peoples opinions to see if that is the case or if it's something more serious (which I hope it isn't). Corey took a picture and will post it here later on so that you all can see what I'm talking about. I hope you can help me out.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

...My hunch is leftover shed skin.
Usually it will clear up next time they shed, which normally happens in the morning.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This is definately rub, and is starting to show over both eyes, but the left eye in particular. The female is also showing signs of rub on her back (at the urostils). Here is a pic:










Seems to be that they are rubbing against the cage furniture in the tank (mainly a synthetic tree root system). Under the roots is the best hiding spot, but being adults they are a bit big for it. They are being moved and smaller frogs like tricolors will probibly but put in the tank (they will be able to get around the roots easier).

Since we are moving them into another tank, the question is how should be be treating this to they heal up clean and quick.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

That looks more like an ulcer to me. Super sulfa or Triple sulfa (used for fish) diluted and then sprayed on the frog (in a misting bottle), or soaking the frog in it once a day for several days should clear it up. 

But, I'm not a vet, just my opinion  

Either way when you take them out, I would t tear the tank down and clean it really well before putting any other frogs in it.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

It looks like it could be from rubbing, but there is something causing them to rub. Like tropical fish when they have an ick or something they will rub against stuff because it itches. The frog probably has some sort of infection or irritation that itches and is rubbing it to scratch the itch. I would treat it with some medicine and place them in quarantine. I WOULD DEFINATELY NOT PUT ANY OTHER FROGS IN THAT TANK TILL IT HAD BEEN CLEANED. It could be contageous. I also am not a vet but just wanted to give my .02 to try and help.

Good luck
TonyT


----------

